# Identify toro ccr2000-3650 single stage scraper oem vs aftermarket paddles and scraper



## groomerz (Feb 7, 2015)

If anyone is changing paddles and scrapers . I have changed ccr2000-3650 paddles and scrapers 100 times and am not a fan of the aftermarket scrapers and paddles. a real set should be 45-55$ aftermarket 35$. They are a softer plastic and not as durable as the oem scraper
I also like the oem paddles better as they are easier to install as the holes are punched out better

Many sellers of these parts will sell the aftermarket parts like they are oem.

The oem scraper 55-8760 has round holes and is made of nylon plastic











aftermarket scraper has oval holes and is a regular softer plastic









here is side view of oem on left and aftermarket on right










oem toro paddles 99-9313 will have the part number engraved in the paddle and will have a visible wear hole indicator



















afermarket paddles some have diagnold mold marks and no wear holes









this isftermarket set of paddles and aftermarket scraper bar


----------

